# Schiefertafel und Kreideschrift?



## Sk3l3tor (28. Oktober 2004)

Kennt jemand ein Tutorial um eine Schiefertafel und eine Kreideschrift zu erstellen helfen würd erstmal auch nur die Tafel, aber die Schrift wär auch kool... 

Danke


----------



## phrozen (28. Oktober 2004)

Hier einen Ansatzpunkt für die Schrift:
http://www.dafont.com/en/theme.php?cat=602&page=2

die braucht dann nur noch kleine Störungen und Verfärbungen um sie der Kreideschrift ähnlicher zu machen


----------



## chaostheorie (28. Oktober 2004)

Also ich hab letztens selber für eine Jahrgangsseite eine Tafel mit Linien und Kreideschriftzug  erstellt. War simpel:

- Rechteckauswahl, mit dunklem Grün füllen
- neue Ebene erstellen, Rahmen als Auswahl erstellen, mit einem schönen Braun füllen (Auswahl nicht aufheben!)
- Filter / Störungsfilter / Störungen hinzufügen (monochrom, Stärke 7,5)
- Filter / weichzeichnen / Bewegungsunschärfe (Winkel 0°, Distanz 20) (jetzt Auswahl aufheben  )
- der Rahmenebene einen Schlagschatten und abgeflachte Kante und Relief verpassen (Werte ausprobieren)
- als Linien rechteckige Auswahlen (2px mal gewünschte Breite) mit altrosa füllen, Deckkraft runterregeln
- Schrift entweder die Schrift aus phrozens Beitrag nehmen oder aber selber malen: schrägen Strich als Basis ("hart elyptisch"), Formeigenschaften Größenjitter 7 %, Streuung 140 %, duale Werkzeugspitze mit "Sampled Tip" (5), Fluss 65 %. 

(Ächz, gibts da keinen einfacheren Weg, eine Werkzeugspitze zu beschreiben?!)

Ich hab zwar ein Grafiktablett genommen, aber da man mit Kreide auch nicht locker aus dem Handgelenk schreibt, gehts mit der Maus genausogut. 

Ergebnis:






Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter. Viel Spaß!
cu Anton


----------



## Sk3l3tor (29. Oktober 2004)

hi, 

danke für die antworten, werde es gleich mal testen... thx


----------



## Frapet (2. November 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab auch mal die Tafel nachgebaut.
Hab noch durch Filter-Wolken (Farben: FFFFFF & 666666) und durch Einsatz vom Radiergummi (struktur 3) frühere Kreidenreste nachgestellt.
(Man könnte es sicher noch besser machen, bin halt ein Anfänger...   )


----------

